# Motobecane Messenger



## lapdog (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with one of these? I just purchased from Bikes Direct and was curious if this is a good or bad deal. It should be arriving in the mail in a couple of days and I wanted to get it setup right when I do the final setup. It is supposed to be 90% setup when it arrives. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Ordered my fixed from BD and am thrilled. Customer service is awesome.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Ask Richard


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

.....


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

First post.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Oct 17, 2007)

roadfix said:


> First post.


It is in the manufacturer forum and it is not a review. Let's don't start this again.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

roadfix said:


> First post.


Your 801st post and it's completely useless... Go figure.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

When he replied it was in the fixed forum. It was moved.....


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

*I got mine yesterday*

Friday I picked mine up at UPS ,they ship them signature required . I put mine together 1/2 and hour. The rear wheel was way out of true,so I put the one on I ordered for my Ross bike much better wheels are needed on it. Or at least they should pay attention to them before shipping them out. Took it for a short ride this afternoon, 3 1/2 miles nice light bike for riding around to and from work. Nice paint. They are really packed well in the box... Nice bike for the price... see picshttp://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108425&stc=1&d=1195109615


----------

